
Ask HN: Which of Arthur Clarke stories should I read and why? - caio1982
Hi there! I&#x27;m 35 years old and I have yet to read a single story by Arthur Clarke, whom is CONSTANTLY mentioned in comments. The thing is: being a hard-scifi reader, which stories should I read &amp; why? Share away your suggestions please! One-liners synopsis could help :-)
======
ArtWomb
Was just listening to these the other day. BBC Radio adaptation of five of
Clarke's finest. There's a resurgence in "old timey" sci-fi radio plays out
there as well. As a new generation discovers what a powerful effect "X-Minus-
One" style broadcasts can have on the willing listener ;)

[https://archive.org/details/TheNineBillionNamesOfGodByArthur...](https://archive.org/details/TheNineBillionNamesOfGodByArthurCClarke)

